# Nasdaq......( the rally )



## MARKETWAVES (4 June 2005)

THIS  IS  HOW    the  Nasdaq  rallied  last  yr   2004... 

Multi- suport Line  area ....

  Classic  Head  and  Shoulder formation  ,,, 
            Price  ran  into the  Necline area back in Jan-o5 ( resitance )


TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 June 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ......( THE  RALLY )*

Nasdaq .........
   The  Recent  rally  that  started  early.....  May  05..



    Wow .....




TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 June 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ......( THE  RALLY )*

pg.......2


----------

